# Is 2 core cable ok to power an energy saving bulb?



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Some may think this is a totally stupid question so feel free to take the mickey if it is. 

But ive had energy saving bulbs (protected by guards for peace of mind) in some of my snakes vivs for a while now. Theyre working great and are only in there to provide a photoperiod as my rep room is quite dark,they are all turned off at night of course,on a 12 hour cycle. 

I used 2 core cable to fit them all but now im wondering if itll be safer to run them on 3 core instead? 

Could a more electronically minded person shed some light for me please? 

I know how to wire a plug and live/neutral but now im thinking if they would be better off being earthed? 

I know ceramic heaters/bulbs arent earthed but im a tad concerned.


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## kat & neil (Sep 23, 2011)

Unless there is an earth connection on your lamp fitting it will be fine. And as for the question you don't get to know if you don't ask.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

if the lamp fitting is plastic then it will be ok :2thumb:


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

The fitting is all plastic but there is an earth connection too!!! 3 connections in total. 

Is it still ok to use 2 core wiring?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You can use 2 core yep, you just won't have a earth, I'm an electrician


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Perfect! It does work fine but is it safe like that considering its made of plastic? 

Thanks loads for your input.



Bradleybradleyc said:


> You can use 2 core yep, you just won't have a earth, I'm an electrician


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Boa Lover said:


> Perfect! It does work fine but is it safe like that considering its made of plastic?
> 
> Thanks loads for your input.



It should be absolutely fine as plastic does not conduct electricity, none of mine have an earth (mine are porcelain, I use ceramic) 

I would be surprised if you got a belt from it, if you are concerned a lot of DIY shops (independent not your homebase) usually sell cable by the meter


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for replying. 

I was just a bit confused as inside the fitting it had 3 connectors but was 100% plastic,got me a bit worried. 

Neither me nor the snakes come into contact with any of them while there on as theyre all guarded anyway. 

Just out of curiosity why do they provide 3 connectors when you only need 2 then? 

The link below is identical to the ones i have fitted. 

Cheap 60 Watt Lamp Holder £1.39 Each-For Ceiling Fitting- Bayonet Fit Bulbs NEW | eBay



Bradleybradleyc said:


> It should be absolutely fine as plastic does not conduct electricity, none of mine have an earth (mine are porcelain, I use ceramic)
> 
> I would be surprised if you got a belt from it, if you are concerned a lot of DIY shops (independent not your homebase) usually sell cable by the meter


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Boa Lover said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I was just a bit confused as inside the fitting it had 3 connectors but was 100% plastic,got me a bit worried.
> 
> ...



The reason is that the earth is a safety feature that prevents you getting a electric shock, everything in your house is earthed from your light switch to cross bonding on your pipes in the kitchen.

Your not using that fitting for a ceramic are you??


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Your not using that fitting for a ceramic are you??[/QUOTE said:


> Hell no!! I have proper ceramic fittings my ceramic heaters :2thumb:
> 
> Im just using the fittings ive asked about to provide lighting via 8w energy saving bulbs.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Boa Lover said:


> Hell no!! I have proper ceramic fittings my ceramic heaters :2thumb:
> 
> Im just using the fittings ive asked about to provide lighting via 8w energy saving bulbs.



:lol2::lol2::lol2: hell no :lol2::lol2::lol2:


That made me chuckle to myself,


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: hell no :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> That made me chuckle to myself,


Haha,guess ive been watching too much SIN CITY! 

Guess i shouldnt have worried as all my ceramic fittings only have 2 core wires,i just got concerned as i wondered why 3 terminals were provided as if they needed to be earthed!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

The way it was explained to me was that an eath terminal allows you to put a 3 core cable on and have the earth cable put safely into a terminal, rather than having it hanging around and creating a risk of it shorting out the live and neutral. Bradley may be able to confirm this, 

Dave


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

my_shed said:


> The way it was explained to me was that an eath terminal allows you to put a 3 core cable on and have the earth cable put safely into a terminal, rather than having it hanging around and creating a risk of it shorting out the live and neutral. Bradley may be able to confirm this,
> 
> Dave


Correct if using a cable with an earth always use the earth terminal as intended, safety first ! And it the law (iee wiring regulations).


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Is your guard metal? If so, the earth could be connected to that. Think about it- the guard, being metal, could become live if a fault develops , you go to see what's happening, touch the guard and then you become the path to earth. Where as if the guard is earthed it should of already operated the protective device.
Personally I'd fit 3 core, leaving the earth cable longer and then connect the earth cable to the guard( could be done by fitting a ring lug to the cable and when you secure the guard to the viv roof,put the screw through the lug,ensuring its against bare metal of the guard- you may have to scratch a bit of paint off)
Dan


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

If the cable is securely connected at the terminal blocks and also held securely so that it can't be pulled easily, you'll be fine. The biggest worry is that the animal in the enclosure could squeeze behind the cables and pull them out. If they are properly secured, this can't happen.

The other possible danger is that the terminal block / light fitting overheats enough to melt the insulation on the cables. This obviously shouldn't happen with an energy saver bulb! Even then, the exposed wires would need to come into contact with something conductive, which is also unlikely.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You can get heat resistant cable, and use cable clips to hold your flex in place : victory:


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> If the cable is securely connected at the terminal blocks and also held securely so that it can't be pulled easily, you'll be fine. The biggest worry is that the animal in the enclosure could squeeze behind the cables and pull them out. If they are properly secured, this can't happen.
> 
> The other possible danger is that the terminal block / light fitting overheats enough to melt the insulation on the cables. This obviously shouldn't happen with an energy saver bulb! Even then, the exposed wires would need to come into contact with something conductive, which is also unlikely.












Well heres a pic of the light anyway. As you can see theres about an inch between the light and the guard all the way round so im not worried about the guard conducting. And as its a wooden viv with everything held in place i guess ive got nothing to worry about. 

Cheers for all the input peeps! I can rest easy now! :2thumb:


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Correct if using a cable with an earth always use the earth terminal as intended, safety first ! And it the law (iee wiring regulations).


Agree with everything said but just to correct you Bradley wiring regulation is non statutory therefore not the law


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

pants125 said:


> Agree with everything said but just to correct you Bradley wiring regulation is non statutory therefore not the law


I didn't mean the law, law :2thumb:


----------

